# Galveston Tarpon



## texaslunker (Jun 19, 2009)

Tarpon were rolling hard this past weekend. Hooked 6 juveniles and only boated one. Also hooked a massive silver and our jaws dropped when 3' of the fish surfaced and threw the bait and rig up over the T-top. Fish was aprox. 100-125lbs. We were shocked considering all we saw were juveniles rolling all AM. Can't wait to get back out there.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Nice... light tackle catch. Some of those fish are there year-round. Ive caught them in December. Thanks for the report.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## FishingBoyz (Sep 6, 2011)

Great catch and thanks for the report. I thought that they had vacated this area by now.


----------

